# April Challenge #1: Animal Inspired



## martygreene (Apr 2, 2006)

From the big cats to snakes to the poison arrow frogs, nature has come up with some pretty amazing combinations of color and pattern. This month, let's be inspired by these amazing animals and their markings, and incorporate that into makeup! Cheeta spot eyeshadow? Zebra stripe lipstick? Snakeskin blush? The possibilities are endless!


----------



## -x-buttercup-x- (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to do something specifically for this challenge later on, but this is a kind of animaly one, for a disney challenge, I did tigger, so think of it as tiger inspired!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 3, 2006)

very *tigger* buttercup, great job!


----------



## DaisyDee (Apr 4, 2006)

You look so bouncy, buttercup!  That's the wonderful thing about tiggers!


----------



## godzillaxahhhhhh (Apr 4, 2006)

snake


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 4, 2006)

*cheetah*

dont laugh too hard this is my first attempt at something like this...


----------



## pucci (Apr 4, 2006)

Wow I love the cheetah look, the bronzes are great with your eyes, and you really got the Cheetah's eye markings down girl!


----------



## chako012 (Apr 4, 2006)

wow that snake look is really scary! I love the eyes!


----------



## Joke (Apr 4, 2006)

Great snake!


----------



## user4 (Apr 4, 2006)

everyone is doing a really great job!!!


----------



## brandiisamonkey (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pucci* 
_Wow I love the cheetah look, the bronzes are great with your eyes, and you really got the Cheetah's eye markings down girl!_

 
Thank you... I have to admit I was inspired by an episode of top model a long time ago... I thiink it was cycle 4, Naiema was a cheetah... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And wow the snake look is awesome! and Tigger is soo cute!


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brandiisamonkey* 
_Thank you... I have to admit I was inspired by an episode of top model a long time ago... I thiink it was cycle 4, Naiema was a cheetah... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And wow the snake look is awesome! and Tigger is soo cute!_

 

haha i was just going to say.. ANTM did this..they did a great job!

you looke beautiful!!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Marvelous Job Ladies You All Rock Hard!!!!!!


----------



## stacey (Apr 5, 2006)

godzillah... one word, PERFECTION! great job ladies!


----------



## user3 (Apr 6, 2006)

Amazing job ladies!  I can't wait to see more.....I might do one soon too!


----------



## stockham (Apr 7, 2006)

ooohhh this sounds like a fun challenge, although i have yet to actually post a FOTD pic, so lets not hold out much hope fo me submitting, bu ti have to say that the ones up already are really good and inspired!


----------



## chako012 (Apr 8, 2006)

*Peacock Inspired!*

Hi guys,
I did a peacock feather pattern on my eyes and bought myself a matching feather hair decoration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!




(with flash) sorry my skin has done some funny thing and gone all bumpy




(daylight)
Colours I used were
Face: Select Tint NC 30, select cover NW 25, pink creme blush (canmake), contouring powder.
Eyes:
Steel Blue, Blue (Rebel rock), old gold, rose gold, blue storm, Golden Olive.
Blacktrack fluidline was used to line the eyes, Dipdown to fill in eyebrows.
Mac Half lashes were used as well!
Lips:
Dior addict plastic gloss in colour 444.


----------



## Neptune870 (Apr 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chako012* 
_Hi guys,
I did a peacock feather pattern on my eyes and bought myself a matching feather hair decoration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!




(with flash) sorry my skin has done some funny thing and gone all bumpy




(daylight)
Colours I used were
Face: Select Tint NC 30, select cover NW 25, pink creme blush (canmake), contouring powder.
Eyes:
Steel Blue, Blue (Rebel rock), old gold, rose gold, blue storm, Golden Olive.
Blacktrack fluidline was used to line the eyes, Dipdown to fill in eyebrows.
Mac Half lashes were used as well!
Lips:
Dior addict plastic gloss in colour 444._

 
WOW! so gorgeous


----------



## user3 (Apr 8, 2006)

chako012 that is lovely!


----------



## chako012 (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 9, 2006)

Here is the peacock I did in January with the outfit that I designed to go with it.  I love peacocks and have done quite a few different looks to go with my outfit, but here are just a couple of them.

















This chestplate is entirely made of peacock feathers, front and back.  The dress is a snake print denim and the coat(not in the photo) is also snake print that matches the coat with an overlay of silver on one side and gold on the other, it is reversible.  It is renaissance style with long drapes at the wrist and is very filmy.  









Here is another set of photos I did with different makeup to wear with the same theme.

And true to form, the UPS man came to the door just as I was snapping these photos......HAHAHA


----------



## Colorqueen (Apr 9, 2006)

You guys all did a fabulous job- love them ALL - the tiger is awesome and bright- the cheetah is really cool, and the snake is fantastic.  Love your spin on the peacock eye- what a cool look!  Esp with the hair on one eye.

You all did a fantastic job- this is such fun.   Makes me inspired.  Well, back to trying to paint four paintings in like two weeks.  ACK!


----------



## katespade_fiend (Apr 11, 2006)

hey i did this a while ago, but i'm still quite proud of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it's giraffe inspired btw


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 11, 2006)

wow, katespade fiend, that is really awesome!  did that take a long time to do?


----------



## katespade_fiend (Apr 11, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fishchick72* 
_wow, katespade fiend, that is really awesome!  did that take a long time to do?_

 

aww thank you :"> but yeah, it did take awhile... only cause i kept stopping and taking breaks...that was done completely with eyeliner/lipliner


----------



## asteffey (Apr 11, 2006)

wow giraffe=love.


----------



## user4 (Apr 12, 2006)

i love the giraffe!!! WOW


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Apr 12, 2006)

That Giraffe print is perfect!


----------



## katespade_fiend (Apr 13, 2006)

awww.. thanks ladies!!! 8)


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 13, 2006)

Holy cow, all of those are absolutely amazing! You all should be proud!!!


----------



## tricky (Apr 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_Holy cow_

 
 that should be the next one


----------



## Beautiful1 (Apr 14, 2006)

These New Pics Are Hot!!! All Of You Did Such Exquisite Jobs!


----------



## aziajs (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:






 
WOW!!!!!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 15, 2006)

PINK ROCKS


----------



## tricky (Apr 15, 2006)

hahaha that is so cute


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 15, 2006)

Sanne that is great!


----------



## Bianca (Apr 15, 2006)

What did you use Sanne?


----------



## Sanne (Apr 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bianca* 
_What did you use Sanne?_

 
every color of pink I owe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 no just kidding 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used lot's of pretty baby beauty powder all over, and fleur power blusher. for my eyes I used sushi flower and Jest e/s.


----------



## Nycutie182 (Apr 16, 2006)

Sanne, this is so cute!

The giraffe is FABULOUS!


----------



## lovelyrose (Apr 18, 2006)

WoW! You are all sooo talented! Great job!


----------



## MCninja (Apr 24, 2006)

*edited to add pictures*







poison dart frog was my inspiration, these are the best photos I could get::















be gentle, I've never done this before!!


----------



## blondie521985 (Apr 26, 2006)

This is an old pic from my stage makeup class, but it's animal themed.


----------



## xcrazybeautiful (Apr 29, 2006)

All of these are great.  I love the giraffe.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Fish face...*

Here's my fish face!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Eyes:  Sea Me s/s, Chartreuse pigment, Brill, Sky Blue, Blue Absinthe and Freshwater e/s

Face: lots of Shimpagne & for scales - Sea Me s/s, Blue Absinthe e/s

Lips:  Spring Bean l/g & Chartreuse pigment


----------



## asteffey (Apr 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ladybugz07* 
_Here's my fish face!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












Eyes:  Sea Me s/s, Chartreuse pigment, Brill, Sky Blue, Blue Absinthe and Freshwater e/s

Face: lots of Shimpagne & for scales - Sea Me s/s, Blue Absinthe e/s

Lips:  Spring Bean l/g & Chartreuse pigment_

 

wow, you look hot!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 3, 2006)

Excuse my retardedness, especially my skin. the lines on the side make me look like i got punched hahaha.


----------



## aziajs (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *XxTinker_BellxX* 
_Excuse my retardedness, especially my skin. the lines on the side make me look like i got punched hahaha.












_

 
I like it!!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 3, 2006)

Thank you. I didnt put anything else on so i look a little funky .... i thought i looked more like a cannibal hahaha.


----------



## MelodyKat (May 3, 2006)

That Is Soooooo Gorgeous! I Love The Tiger Stripes!!!!!


----------



## XxTinker_BellxX (May 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyKat* 
_That Is Soooooo Gorgeous! I Love The Tiger Stripes!!!!!_

 
 Thank you ma'am


----------



## modernclassics (May 4, 2006)

Wow you guys all look amazing! There's some very talented people on Specktra for sure. I'm tempted to splurge on some colourful shadows now...uh oh...


----------



## julievdveer (May 4, 2006)

That is too cool looking! I'd never have the patience or the talent to do that!


----------



## Ambonee (May 29, 2006)

*Seussical*

My school just did Seussical: The Musical and I got to do make-up. The first pic is obviously our Cat in the Hat. The director let all the girls pick which animal they wanted...the first pic has a *snake* and a *leopard* the second has a *flamingo*, *lion*, *leopard*, *snake* and *zebra*. Hope you enjoy!!


----------



## Kailaa (Jun 6, 2006)




----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 20, 2006)

wow the snake look really nice...


----------



## Caderas (Dec 30, 2006)

half-leopard mask from a june night;;


----------



## shopgood (Jan 17, 2007)

i'm late but oh well! lol here's my leopard-inspired "cat eye" from a past fotd i posted.


----------



## nivea (Jan 31, 2007)

wow
amazing!!!!!!!


----------



## pixichik77 (Jan 15, 2008)

this is old... I did it last year. Poison dart frog, y'all.


----------



## gigglemommy (Jan 26, 2008)

*Re: Peacock Inspired!*

very, very cool


----------

